# Throat closing in, especially at night



## Katee1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lately at night, or more specifically upon waking or early morning hours? This has happened a couple times lately and it's been a bit scary as I worry about having trouble breathing. This morning when I woke up I took my thyroid medication and, event hough the pill is dissolvable, it just 'sat there' in my throat until I went downstairs for coffee.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Katee, I don't know much about the throat closing in, but about that pill sticking in your throat...are you swallowing it with a full glass of water (not all in one swallow, of course)? That's what I was always told to do. At least 8 ounces, so at least a juice glass size. If you're not doing that already, perhaps it will help.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Katee1 said:


> Lately at night, or more specifically upon waking or early morning hours? This has happened a couple times lately and it's been a bit scary as I worry about having trouble breathing. This morning when I woke up I took my thyroid medication and, event hough the pill is dissolvable, it just 'sat there' in my throat until I went downstairs for coffee.


Maybe you have sleep apena my fiancé and friend both have it and they both said they kept waking up feeling like they could not breath until they got their cpap machine, just a thought....I hope you feel better


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What does your doctor say?

I have episodes several times a year where my throat closes - something to do with the muscle flap not working properly on the wind pipe.

If you feel it closing and cannot breath - focus on breathing out of your nose - and relaxing which can be difficult but will usually open up a closed throat.


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

An enflamed throat could be a symptom of Gastro-Esophagal Reflux Disease, which is aggravated by laying flat at night. The stomach acid literally burns the base of the throat. Taking a proton pump inhibitor like Nexium will switch off the production of stomach acid and can clear symptoms. More than coincidentally, GERD could also be linked to a dietary intolerance. Gluten in particular has been associated with GERD and Thyroid diseases like Hashi's. The coffee is probably not helping either. I was on Nexium for >9 years and quit recently after 9 months of gluten elimination.


----------

